# Marketing, Marathon Photography Questions



## goalie123456 (Jul 13, 2012)

For Starters I love sports photography. I was thinking about getting into photographing some running races. Now onto my questions.
For one, How do you book an event?
           Do you contact the race director?
                Email or phone call.
 Second, What do the race directors want out of the race? AKA what do I give to them? Pleassee HELP!!! 
Thanks so much


----------



## orljustin (Jul 13, 2012)

Enjoy paying the patent fee: Flickr: Discussing Peter Wolf, PhotoCrazy, Inc. and his Patented Event Photography Process in Pro Corner: Semi-Pro and Professional Photography / Photographer


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2012)

Really?  Which is it?  Baseball?  Marathons?  How about jai alai?  Entheusiasm is great, and we're all for helping someone get there start, BUT you have do do some work on your own.  What is your background?  Experience?  Equipment?  Do you have insurance?  Tax number?  Are you licensed to transact business in your area?  

There's a LOT more to professional sports photography than picking up a camera and shooting a few frames of someone running by.


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 14, 2012)

Marathons, I have been shooting with a out of town professional for about a year and a half. I have a Nikon D2 and a 80-200 mm f2.8 lens with an available 2x teleconverter.  I also have a 28-100 mm lens for wide angel shots. I have insurance. 
But like I said: I am wondering how to book the event? What am I actually giving to the race director? 
Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

It would help if your profile indicated what part of the planet you were on. 

Sports photography business practices that work here in the US may not work well, if at all, in Europe.

Why hasn't the 'out of town pro' helped out with some info in 18 months?


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 14, 2012)

I live in New York. 
The guy that I knew moved away this May.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2012)

So lets take your questions seriously for a moment.  To start with, you are a LONG, LONG way from booking an event (and by this I am referring to the sort of event where you as a, professional shooter get paid for the images).  First of all, you need to build a portfolio.  Spend the next year or so (and I mean literally) out shooting any and all races you can.  Post pictures here for critique and review.  By that time, you should be ready to start building a portfolio.  Once you have a good quality portfolio, you can start hauling your butt to various wire-service and press agencies, running magazines, etc and applying for work.  If you're lucky one of them will hire you on as an intern/assistant, and in a year or three maybe you will get to actually pick up a camera for some reason other than to hand it to the real photographer.  Of course during all this, you can always try to cold-sell your work to the various agencies, and who knows, a miracle may happen.

This is NOT a comment on your work, knowledge, etc, but one on the industry.  You cannot simply walk into Best-Buy, pick up an entry level DSLR with a couple of kit lenses and start shooting sporting events (and expect to get paid for it that is).  It takes a lot of work, time and money (good gear costs..  you'll need at least two pro bodies and 2.8 glass from 70-400, and f4 out to 600).  You can do it though, but it ain't gonna happen today or tomorrow.


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!
Actually I already have a pretty decent portfolio.  I have also worked for my local newspaper for about a summer. I already have an 80-200 mm 2.8 lens which I'll probably add a tele-converter to too make it a longer lens when needed. I currently have a Nikon D2. As I have said before I shot with this pro for about a year and a half. I was wondering on how to actually go and physically book events when I am ready. Do I contact the race director? If so, how would I contact him/her? I'm relatively young so I don't really want to work for a wire agency just yet. 
Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2012)

While I can't speak for foot-racing, I very much doubt if the race director could care less whether you shoot or not.  They're not going to pay you.  Their focus is on the race, and in all liklihood, when/if they need event images, they will either have someone within their group shoot it (even if the quality isn't the best) or they'll get what they need from a wire service.


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 15, 2012)

Like I said I have an 80-200 mm f2.8 lens. However I would like a longer lens for field sports. Could I add a teleconverter to the end of it for sports? I figure the loss of a stop wont mean a lot seeing as though these field sports that I need the longer lens for are outdoors and in sunlight. Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, you could add a TC to the end of it, but you're going to lose more than a stop, up to two stops if you go with a 2xTC.  Let me suggest this:  Learn to walk before you try to run.  Take your camera and 80-200 and head down to a local ball field, skate park, or whatever and spend a half-hour shooting and then when you get home, see just how many publication-worthy shots you've got.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

goalie123456 said:


> Like I said I have an 80-200 mm f2.8 lens. However I would like a longer lens for field sports. *Could I add a teleconverter to the end of it for sports?* I figure the loss of a stop wont mean a lot seeing as though these field sports that I need the longer lens for are outdoors and in sunlight. Thanks



That question says your not ready... what are you going to do the first cloudy day, on some fast action? Most TC's are closer to two to three stops, and can seriously degrade IQ.

And with 4.1 MP (assuming the D2H) you won't have room for any cropping to make up for a lack of focal length.


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have the D2. What do you mean by not ready??


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

goalie123456 said:


> I have the D2. What do you mean by not ready??



It means:  Based on the questions you are asking, you do not appear to have the knowledge, skills, experience or equipment to be successful as a professional sports photographer.  There's a LOT more to be a professional photographer than simply being able to produce an image which garners 'Ooh's' and 'Ahhh's' from your Facebook friends.  How long have you been shooting?


----------



## goalie123456 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been shooting for about 6 years. Sports specifically: about 2-3


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

goalie123456 said:


> I have been shooting for about 6 years. Sports specifically: about 2-3


Well, I have to give you credit; that's a lot longer than most people who decide to 'go pro'.  Would you care to post some of your work for review?  I'd be interested in seeing what sort of shooting you do.


----------

